# To castrate or not..



## Katscawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi all,
So Reuben is coming up for 10 months and we need to decide! 
The vet is really pushing for castration under the pretence that it prevents testicular cancers and prostate problems, but how common are these issues really? Is the vet just advocating for this to prevent unwanted litters.. I am sceptical of veterinary advice such as this!
He is a family pet first and foremost, however he comes from good stock and has new bloodlines to the uk and I wouldn't mind breeding from him if the opportunity arose. Not to mention the fact he'd look naked without his danglers!! 
Just wondering what the general view point is! Oh, and from a behavioural aspect there are no behaviours we feel the need to eliminate through castration (which is another argument I have heard for it)
Thanks in anticipation!
Kat


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

The only thing neutering will totally prevent is testicular cancer. Testicular cancer is not super common, and the likelihood of your dog dying from it is very small, especially if caught early (risk increases as the dog ages). Testicular cancer also has a very low rate of metastasis, so it's less likely to spread to other body parts. If your dog has an undescended testicle, the rate of testicular cancer does increase. 

It may actually increase the likelihood of a dog developing certain types of prostate cancer. There are a few other diseases that castration is linked to as well, but the risk of many of these is low. For me, the big take home was that if you want to neuter your dog (which in some areas is required for things like boarding, parks, or day-care), it's in the best interest of the dog to wait until maturity (around 18 months). I have never found castration to eliminate any problem behaviors, or to prevent them from developing (ex: marking, humping, dominance).

Every dog is different, and with different risk rates for developing certain diseases. And every home is different in their needs. If you want to neuter, do it, though I suggest waiting until 18ish months. If you don't want to neuter, don't be pressured into it by your vet. As long as your vigilant in keeping your dog from roaming unsupervised and coming into contact with bitches in heat, then it should be fine.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Wait until 18 months to 24 months to neuter.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/04/unspoken-truth-about-spaying-and.html

Many threads on _*Spay and Neuter * _ if you use the search key in upper right corner.

As far as breeding, don't do it until you have done a ton of research on the breeding process. Here is a list of differences between the "Backyard Breeder" and the "Hobby Breeder". Make sure you would be part of the latter and not the prior.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/dont-support-backyard-breed.html

Enjoying your intact male for his whole life is not that difficult. As far as being easy to deal with, wait a few more months until he hits adolescence. Then you'll be tested if he is a well-bred Hungarian Pointer. But that is part of owning a hunting dog.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/09/horny-male-vizsla.html

Good luck. 
RBD


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Kat,

I concur with RedRover, though we recommend a minimum of 2 years old to ensure the dog is fully mature. The reproductive organs play a significant role in the growth and development of a dog. More and more studies are indicating significantly increased rates (over 300% increase) of all other types of cancer besides testicular in early spay/neutered dogs.

In addition, there is a higher incidence of cruciate leg injuries and structural defect in early spay neuter dogs, which makes sense given the reproductive organs are responsible for telling the dogs body parts when to start and stop growing. As a result most early spay neuter dogs lack muscle mass to aid in joint support, are taller, thinner and leggier with straighter stifles and hocks - all conformation issues that increase risk of injury in active dogs such as the Vizsla.

As others have said regarding behavioural issues and is very well put "it's what's between their ears, not what's between their legs" that matters regarding behaviour. Spay and neuter has been sold for years as a solution, but studies are now indicating the opposite may actually be true.

I would tell your Vet that you are not going to neuter him until he's at least two to protect his long term health and development, and gently suggest perhaps the Vet might wish to read up on the medical impacts to dogs on the subject whilst avoiding the HSUS and RSPCA's propogandized bias. He could be a groundbreaker and lead the way. It could be a wonderful niche for him, akin to being the first Organic farmer.

Ken


----------



## Katscawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone! We will stand our ground and wait. From the sounds of it we will have few reasons to castrate, unless of course we notice a concern with his testicles, which I will look out for.
It does annoy me that vets put prevention of unwanted litters over an animals health! I guess it is because there are so many irresponsible owners out there... 
Kat


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Not to point out the obvious, and a topic we wouldn't like to believe, but it's also extremely profitable for the Vet to spay or neuter as many dogs as they can... There is certainly a fiscal incentive to the Vet to promote it.

Ken


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I have just been out with the Surrey Vizslas for a Whizz this morning - fantastic time. What was interesting was there were 8 males and 6 females - all the males intact. They all played and ran together and not a growl from one of them. 

It seems to me that more and more people are keeping their boys intact. I was interested to hear that the Great Dane Adoption Society which I am involved with, no longer neuter the males that are rescued, unless there is a health reason. They had one male that was aggressive and rather than have him castrated they were trying an implant for chemical castration to see if it had any effect, before making any decision.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I think I'm the only dog walker locally to accept entire dogs,and I've never had a problem yet.
My dog has his testicles,and will be keeping them 
Hotmischief where do you meet in surrey???
I have family in surrey so could join you maybe next time??
(I have two V's and a x-breed.)


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Vida, that would be great. Today we met up on Puttenham Common just off the Hoggs Back, but some times we meet up on Pirbright Ranges.

Where are you?

If you are in the area go on Facebook and look up Surrey Vizslas - they are a great group and they arrange Whizzs once a month.

Look forward to meeting.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Wish I never did it.


----------



## Miles (May 18, 2011)

I've heard that waiting to castrate the dog until he is order increases the chance that it will change his personality- for the worse- one friend said it was like giving a Vizsla he knew a lobotomy. I've also heard that if they've already been aggressive, it is unlikely castration will reduce that tendency. Anyone have experience with either?

I live in Czech Republic and castration is extremely frowned upon but my 22 month old male always gets on top of male dogs he knows he can dominate. Trainers say I need to let him almost get in a fight every day and pull him back but it seriously stresses me out. I'm considering doing the chip to see if it helps.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I owned a Weimaraner for 11 years till he died 21 months ago, he was intact, I never wanted to castrate him as I felt it may have altered his character, only problem was when there were any bitches in season around the area, dogs can smell a bitch in season from 3 miles away, he used to howl and dribble and drool by the window until the bitch up the road finished her season, so for up to 3 weeks he was a pain..............but I loved him so much..I now have a lovely little Vizsla, and she has been neutered....


----------

